# Past Pets Remembered



## Advanced Photo (Nov 10, 2016)

This will be a place to honor and remember those past family members that walked on four legs, swam or flew off into the next life but will always have a place in our hearts.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 10, 2016)

Lola 2003-2016


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 10, 2016)

awww...she looks like my Daisy. Boxers are best!


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Nov 10, 2016)

Very distinguished looking!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> awww...she looks like my Daisy. Boxers are best!



They have the unique ability to convey such emotion!!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

The best friend a guy ever had~~~~My buddy Baxter. I will see you again some day.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 1, 2017)

@Dean_Gretsch Your Baxter and our Lola had the same coloring. Bet they would have had some beautiful pups


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

We wanted so badly to get pups from him. I bought a female pup with identical color and markings, but she grew up to be too mean to allow him to do this even though he was always at least twice her size. She has way too much attitude and thinks she is the baddest dog on the planet @smoke665


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 2, 2017)

@Dean_Gretsch we had three, a French Brittany, a Yorke, and the Boxer. She was the youngest. She and the Britt had a rocky relationship because the Britt was the alpha, and the Boxer was always testing her, but the Boxer and the Yorke, we're best friends. They had these mock fights wIth growling and barking, that was all in fun. Then they'd lay in the floor nose to nose and lick each other on the face for what seemed like hours. In the end the Yorke's hair would be so slicked back we'd have to scrub  her face to get all the slobber out. Really miss our fur kids.


----------

